
Alaska records its warmest month ever; future records likely - reddotX
https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Alaska-records-its-warmest-month-ever-future-records-likely-549679091.html
======
huomri
We have villages here sinking into the ocean and roads falling apart from the
permafrost melting. Im tired of republicans they helped murder this state and
now won't take even the basic steps to fix this problem.

~~~
RickJWagner
It's not just Republicans. Remember, Democrats had both houses of Congress and
the White House under Obama. The problem wasn't addressed then either.

We need to de-politicize it somehow. When it is a 'my side is right, and yours
is wrong' issue, half the country is lost.

~~~
huomri
No its not I live in Alaska and its clearly Republican decisions here that
have led us to the situation we have. Democrats barely had country before
losing it in a landslide by Republicans and having the majority of what they
proposed opposed stopped by Republicans. Our centrist system has made it
impossible to pass anything. Im not saying democrats are flawless but they
arent the ones pulling us out of climate agreeements, supporting anti
environmental policies, and refusing to aknowledge we have a problem. We need
political pressure on Republicans if we are gonna pass anything useful in this
country. Its kinda hard to solve an issue when you have an entire side that
refuses to even admit its an issue and is actively working against you.

~~~
RickJWagner
No. Even when Democrats win office, nothing ever changes.

If climate is the top priority, the Green Party deserves a chance to see what
they can do.

~~~
mieses
to do what? do any of the climate models suggest that future human
intervention can have an effect? my understanding is that they don't.

------
sys_64738
Is it time to invest in waterfront property in Alaska?

~~~
mempko
It's not a time to invest in ANY waterfront property anywhere.

